# Topics > Related topics > Automatons, automata >  "L'Oiseleur" (The Bird Trainer), Christian Bailly

## Airicist

Author - Christian Bailly

----------


## Airicist

"The Six million dollar ... Doll?"
A fabulous automaton, "The Bird Trainer," relies on interior spring-driven cogs and gears for motivation.

by Patrick Mahoney
March 9, 2006

----------

